# Charge Plug...



## Jugular (18 Aug 2008)

...8-speed. Ok, ok it's not strictly single speed but I still like the idea of having some gearing but can't be doing with derailleurs if possible. I've been looking up some single-speed/hub-geared bikes and found the Charge Plug fairly closely fits the bill:
-Steel framed
-Stripped down (kinda fixie lookin')
-urban theft resistant pricing (I'd be gutted to lose a grand worth of bike)
-Simply styled; few flash decals etc.
-Fairly quick looking
Do you guys know of any other off the peg alternatives or simple conversions that cost similar or less. My inner blackbird is still piqued by disc brakes and the like so they're a possibility. Other bikes I've had a nosey at (all MTB types) are the Trek Soho 4 & S and the Ridgeback Nemesis.
Thoughts? Jeers? Mockery? or perhaps some advice?
All welcome.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2008)

I like the look of his one:

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/images/charge_plug_hi.jpg

Something to consider?


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (21 Aug 2008)

*Hub geared bikes*

These are some I am looking at, not sure though as I would have to change my Fixie to freewheel otherwise I'd get in a tangle everytime I changed bikes ?
Just brought a Dawes Tourismo from Bikes2udirect for my son ordered at 3.30 pm arrived the following day at 10 am !!!!! Very good/fast service.

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebwPNLqrymode.a4p?f_ProductID=7837&f_FullProductVersion=1

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...QRY=C105&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003155c002910

http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B2168.html

http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B2357.html

http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B2358.html


----------



## GrahamG (22 Aug 2008)

My only thought is that they're pretty damn weighty and don't take mudguards (or do they with the hub gear?). The mtb style alternatives will be lighter and probably better value to be honest. 

..and back to the spirit of this forum... just go fixed man, serious, you'll love it, that hub gear weighs a bastard ton compared to a SS/fixed hub.


----------



## Cyclista (28 Aug 2008)

Bit late to this one but here a few thoughts anyway.
Hmm that went a bit weird.....OK the rest of the post.

The Plug is a weighty beast even without a hub gear as it is plain gauge steel, but they are very comfortable and I find it easy to maintain a reasonable pace. 



Jugular said:


> urban theft resistant pricing (I'd be gutted to lose a grand worth of bike)


This is a bit of an odd one, my Plug seems to attract _alot_ of attention when I am waiting at lights/for the ferrry/chained up outside, to most people seeing a bike with no gears is still an oddity (outside London anyway!) so this is something to be aware of.

For the money I would consider doing it yourself. There are bargins to be had on Ebay/Freecycle/Gumtree (be wary of stolen goods) and for the £400 for a Plug you could build yourself something quite nice.


----------



## peejay78 (2 Sep 2008)

i built up a raleigh 531 that i got for £21 on ebay, frame, forks, bb, cranks (biopace) and half a 105 headset. it's now a glorious winter bike, mudguards, put a 39t chainring on the front to replace oval biopace double, 14t on the back, hey presto, 73".

i love it. it was meant to be a hack, but now i really really like it. does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Joe24 (2 Sep 2008)

peejay78 said:


> i built up a raleigh 531 that i got for £21 on ebay, frame, forks, bb, cranks (biopace) and half a 105 headset. it's now a glorious winter bike, mudguards, put a 39t chainring on the front to replace oval biopace double, 14t on the back, hey presto, 73".
> 
> i* love it. it was meant to be a hack, but now i really really like it. does anybody else have this problem*?



Yeh, my fixed was ment to be my to be my hack bike. But now it looks too nice, even though it was cheap i dont think i could leave it locked up somewhere without worrying it will get damaged.
Which now means i want to do another fixed to be my hack


----------



## Mr Phoebus (3 Sep 2008)

A Plug what you sit on? 
That name is so wrong.


----------



## stevenb (3 Sep 2008)

I'm also after either a Fixie or an Urban bike with gears.
Giant Bowery seems good for the Fixie and the Giant FCR 3 for the Urban bike.
They look nice too.
I have also considered the Saracen Flight T1...currently at £300 on offer in Evans.
The Scott Speedster S60 Flat handlebar bike is a bike with a triple chainset...yet it weighs in at an impressive 22lbs despite being only £400.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Sep 2008)

Check out the new Bowery's. I think they look pretty darn nice
I road my fixed into town yesterday and was happier on that then the geared. At low speeds i thought you had more controlle over the bike because you could resist the peddling and keep your speed down, and not just be sitting there hovering over your brakes.


----------



## stevenb (4 Sep 2008)

With the Bowery it's flip flop so freewheel and fixed wheel....a nice option for a fixed newbie.
They seem mighty tempting.
I've just spent shed loads on my tuning my MR2 this week though....suppose the credit card can come out of the safe...hehe


----------

